# PS/2 mouse not detected (Intel mainboard)



## stetus (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello,

I can't get my PS/2 mouse working in Xorg, and `service moused start` tells me 
	
	



```
unable to open /dev/psm0: No such file or directory.
```
 There is no entry mentioning psm in dmesg.

`uname -a`:

```
FreeBSD bsd 9.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Mon Jun 17 11:42:37 UTC 2013     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

`dmidecode`:

```
Handle 0x0000, DMI type 0, 24 bytes
BIOS Information
	Vendor: Intel Corp.
	Version: TCIBX10H.86A.0027.2009.1119.1517
	Release Date: 11/19/2009
	Address: 0xF0000
	Runtime Size: 64 kB
	ROM Size: 1024 kB
	Characteristics:
		PCI is supported
		BIOS is upgradeable
		BIOS shadowing is allowed
		Boot from CD is supported
		Selectable boot is supported
		BIOS ROM is socketed
		EDD is supported
		5.25"/1.2 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
		3.5"/720 kB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
		3.5"/2.88 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)
		Print screen service is supported (int 5h)
		8042 keyboard services are supported (int 9h)
		Serial services are supported (int 14h)
		Printer services are supported (int 17h)
		ACPI is supported
		USB legacy is supported
		BIOS boot specification is supported
		Targeted content distribution is supported

[...]

Handle 0x0008, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
	Internal Reference Designator: J1A1
	Internal Connector Type: None
	External Reference Designator: PS2Mouse
	External Connector Type: PS/2
	Port Type: Mouse Port

Handle 0x0009, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
	Internal Reference Designator: J1A1
	Internal Connector Type: None
	External Reference Designator: Keyboard
	External Connector Type: PS/2
	Port Type: Keyboard Port
```

(It's a combined keyboard/mouse port.)

Can someone give me a hint on how to get that working?


----------



## trev (Jul 12, 2013)

See: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28808


----------



## stetus (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi @trev,

Thanks for your reply. But I already saw that one and don't know how that could help me. I'm using the GENERIC kernel, the psm(4)() module is included, removing /boot/device.hints does not help and there is no 
	
	



```
failed to probe at port 0x60 on isa0
```
 error message (or similar).


----------

